# Sergeant Robert Deichman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Sergeant Robert Deichman 
*Youngstown Police Department
Ohio*
End of Watch: Thursday, June 19, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 40
*Tour of Duty:* 9 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, June 19, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Sergeant Robert Deichman was killed in an automobile accident on Salt Springs Road near Meridian Road at approximately 3:00 am. His unmarked patrol car collided with a semi truck that was backing out of a local business driveway.

Sergeant Deichman had served with the agency for 9 years. He is survived by his wife, two daughters, and parents.
Agency Contact Information
Youngstown Police Department
116 W Boardman Street
Youngstown, OH 44503

Phone: (330) 742-8926

_*Please contact the Youngstown Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

